# The start of a collection



## Rdug113 (Apr 15, 2013)

Itzdirty made the horn howler and the small distress calls, then turned the other 2. He made the tone boards and taught me to tune the reeds. This could become a problem as I now want to get more.


----------



## Rdug113 (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good looking calls, Rick makes some nice calls.


----------



## Rdug113 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes he does! It's fun to watch him take a block of wood and make it into a thing of beauty.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ralph.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice looking calls- thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ! I've got a set of his calls too, they look and sound good !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Very nice looking calls!!!......I'm dying to see my fish-o-matic predator call(hint)!LOL


I have read about the fish-o-matic on other threads, when do we get to see it?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

DW it is my goal to have it done this summer.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You like how the was little commitment in that statement.... Lol nifty how I did that.

In all seriousness I am taking summer classes and working 2 part time jobs along with making calls for an outdoor show in August and filling a few orders. I have spent some time coming up with a few concepts and tinkering since last summer. The next step is to make a few to try. (Which I would like to do in the next couple of weeks). Then I will have to test it. You can see where this is going. It is slow progress but the bulk should be done in the next few months.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am undecided on how many I will make. It won't be many. In any case you will have #1 SG.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Rdug113 said:


> Itzdirty made the horn howler and the small distress calls, then turned the other 2. He made the tone boards and taught me to tune the reeds. This could become a problem as I now want to get more.


once you decide to get more calls, the call addiction will only grow and grow and....well at times it seems to never end. I also have several of Rick's calls and have been nothing but impressed with his work and the sound quality!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Great looking (and sounding) calls are made by that man.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas!


----------

